
Brexit: Boris Johnson ordered to appear in court over £350m claim - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-48445430
======
lifeisstillgood
I only raise this because it has the interesting property that if (unlikely)
Johnson loses there is precedent to _take politicians to court for false or
misleading promises_

Could you imagine all political campaigns being truthful, measured and
accurate?

:-)

------
e2le
Why is he being taken to court only days after May steps down? They had more
than two years to do it. He's also the frontrunner for the next prime
minister.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
_They_ is a private prosecution crowdfunded through (IIRC) Kickstarter - it's
been rolling for ages and has just hit a court date.

There is nothing "state intervention" about it - it's just "Events, Dear Boy,
Events"

